# Information on a vessel type



## Hymenopus (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi, I have to start by saying that I know nothing about boats, but I'm very eager to know about a certain type of appearance of fishing vessels: (See image below(fishing vessel called Perlon))

What sort of vessels typically look like this?
Could you tell anything specific about it?
Can a trawling vessel look like this? 

Any thoughts would be very appreciated!! I'm researching for a personal project.


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

I believe it is a Japanese or Taiwanese freezer vessel. They are used to collect Tuna from fishing vessels and freezing them at very low temperatures (-30 F). We have loaded larger vessels that look similar in New Bedford Massachusetts with Bluefin Tuna in the past.


----------



## Hymenopus (Oct 18, 2016)

I see, thanks for the info!


----------

